# Best way to hang water buckets?



## Shosadlbrd

How are the water buckets hanging in your stall? Hooks, brackets, rope, etc??

Also do you have one or two buckets in your stall?

Pictures would be nice.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

DO NOT use these. Nasty nose cuts with them.

https://www.google.com/search?q=car...a=X&ei=chWPVK6tH5OeyQTJrIHQDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg


I just use double end snaps


.


----------



## Woodhaven

I also use double end snaps hooked to a ring in the stall, have done this for many years with no problems. Easy to unhook the buckets for cleaning and replacing, even with the pail full of water.

In cold weather I will put a little oil on the snaps so they keep working easily. I have had the snaps freeze in really cold weather but I just do some "heavy breathing" on them to defrost.

We only have one large bucket per stall, but our horses are out most of the time anyway so don't need as much in the stall. One pail seems enough even when in more as they are watered at least 3 times a day in the summer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I have two buckets in every stall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

We don't have a barn so we don't hang buckets. When we did board our horses, there were several ways the buckets were hung. Usually they were hung using a black bungee strap or tie down or with something similar to these holders; 





There was only one bucket per stall for water. The feed was done in bowls on the floor. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shosadlbrd

usandpets said:


> We don't have a barn so we don't hang buckets. When we did board our horses, there were several ways the buckets were hung. Usually they were hung using a black bungee strap or tie down or with something similar to these holders;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one bucket per stall for water. The feed was done in bowls on the floor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have actually thought about using the brackets in the first picture. We used those when I was back home. Anyone else use those??


----------



## Horseychick87

I personally like the big muck buckets, but I live in a hot and very humid climate so horses tend to go through quite a bit of water in the hottest months. that's if they're stalled. 
It also encourages a natural drinking position, which I find nice, unless the horse has arthritis and can't bend down too far to get something to drink, then they would get two 6 gallon buckets mounted with these:Bucket Buddy in Water Buckets / Waterers at Schneider Saddlery

In the field I like the rubber water troughs, easier to clean and I don't feel like they're going to rust or get bent up and cut the horses legs or faces if something happened to them like the metal ones can. (Rare, but it has happened.)


----------



## natisha

Shosadlbrd said:


> I have actually thought about using the brackets in the first picture. We used those when I was back home. Anyone else use those??


I do. Don't use the plastic ones, they break.


----------



## verona1016

Shosadlbrd said:


> I have actually thought about using the brackets in the first picture. We used those when I was back home. Anyone else use those??


My current boarding barn uses those. They seem pretty nice, although some of my BO's "flat back" buckets aren't quite flat and don't fit well into the holder. I'm not sure where she got those, as the ones they sell in the feed store right next to her barn work fine with it.

I ended up having to stop using it with my horse because he was cribbing on the water bucket (replaced it with a muck tub on the ground), but that's a special case ;-)


----------



## Chasin Ponies

At our barn, 3 different types of bucket hooks are used and this one is my favorite. It's strong, the bucket just lifts off without undoing anything and my horse's tails never get caught and torn off in it. The metal ones with the round ring right above the hook often are great tail catchers.

One other thing I do to my buckets is wrap the hooks where the metal attaches to the bucket in duct tape. This seals off the little gap at the top of the bend and keeps it from tearing tail hairs off. Got tired of seeing long beautiful tail hair torn out!


----------



## Chasin Ponies

Shosadlbrd said:


> I have actually thought about using the brackets in the first picture. We used those when I was back home. Anyone else use those??


We have both of these in our barn-

The top one is difficult to use. You have to actually lift the bucket to undo the pin and when it's full but dirty, you will end up a mess too.

The 2nd one is OK and easier to use.but is great for catching tails and tearing out hair.

I have posted a picture of my favorite-it doesn't have any issues at all!

Also, I always keep two buckets in each stall. If they poop in one of them then at least they still have water. They will pick a favorite one but when too dirty will gladly use the other!


----------

